
Show HN: Critters with neural net brains coevolve to survive killer planks in JS - hardmaru
http://otoro.net/ml/planks/index.html
======
hliyan
The link to the article could have been a little more prominent:
[http://blog.otoro.net/2015/05/07/creatures-avoiding-
planks/](http://blog.otoro.net/2015/05/07/creatures-avoiding-planks/)

------
comrh
Neat, with any evolution simulator I really think you need time controls
though (fast forward).

------
mosselman
Wow judging by the upvotes, this has obviously been posted at the wrong moment
because I thought it was very cool.

------
mrfoo-de
Nice job dude! How can I learn neural net at the best? Greetings from Germany

Mr.Foo

~~~
Stoo
If you haven't seen it Andrej Karpathy's article on neural nets was posted on
HN recently: [http://karpathy.github.io/2015/05/21/rnn-
effectiveness/](http://karpathy.github.io/2015/05/21/rnn-effectiveness/)

